# ospitare a casa propria



## alenaro

Comment dire en français ospitare a casa propria?
Voila une phrase: Le persone iscritte all'associazione amano ospitare i pellegrini a casa propria.
-> _Les gens inscrites à l'association aiment heberger les pelerins chez eux/soi-meme._ 

Est-elle correcte la façon de traduire _a casa propria_?
Merci


----------



## Huginn

_Les gens inscrits à l'association aiment héberger les pèlerins chez eux.

_


----------



## Spain_is_different

Il y a aussi "loger" ou tout simplement "accueillir", qui s'emploient dans ce contexte. De toute façon, vu qu'on parle de "pelèrins", hébérger convient mieux. Si on parlait d'un ami, "loger" conviendrait mieux.


----------



## alenaro

Si je veux écrire ça:

--> _Ca (_le fait de faire partie de l'association_) donne l'opportunité d'heberger chez soi des pelerins._

C'est bon comme ça? C'est correct?
Merci


----------



## la fée

Oui, parce que dans ce cas, c'est comme si le sujet était "on": "chez soi" sera donc parfait!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui d'accord, et une petite variante :
_Cela donne l'opportunité d'héberger des pèlerins chez soi._


----------

